# Southeast Missouri



## themfdoc

Updates for Southeast Missouri


----------



## themfdoc

I hunted Sunday and Tuesday and came up with about 4 dozen yellows. All found in the river bottoms.


----------



## dark_star88

found 10 yellows in dent county yesterday, south facing hillside under small live elms


----------



## themfdoc

I'm gonna try a new spot today. Hopefully I can find some more. I'm around cape girdeau and Bollinger counties.


----------



## themfdoc

Found 70 this morning. Took my wife, I think she might be my good luck charm!


----------



## themfdoc

Got 5 more this morning but I was pressed for time. Hopefully these next warm days will bring em back up


----------



## morelpicker

I've been picking like crazy this year.....Im from perry county


----------



## themfdoc

I have also. I quit counting but I've easily picked over 200!


----------



## themfdoc

Now I just need a big mess of catfish to go with all these morels.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Im heading to Montauk this weekend and was wondering if anyone is still finding anything down around that area.


----------



## vibrantenergies

I'm just north of there and I haven't found a fresh one for a few days.....

Good year though, over 150 just in my small creek bottom.

Talked to a guy yesterday that said he was still finding fresh ones.

I've never searched montauk - let me know if you have any luck!

If you don't find morels, at least you'll get some nice trout!


----------



## dark_star88

no shrooms anywhere around montauk! stay away!!!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Dark star - we need to hang out! I am a deadhead, I'm a former '79 Westy bus owner, and a mushroom fanatic! I live just North of the Texas/Phelps county line. Maybe I'll see you at Montauk


----------



## dark_star88

yeah we should! we are pretty close, i live in dent county. glad to see a fellow head around! 

anyway to private message on here?


----------



## morelmaniac96

Just got back from Montauk. No trout due to inexperience, but did find 4 morels about softball size. They were a couple days old and soaked from the rain. I still don't know how to add a picture to these posts, but will post one in the pictures section.


----------



## dark_star88

find those in the park?


----------



## morelmaniac96

Yes. South facing hill.


----------



## dark_star88

found a patch of about 20 fresh ones yesterday on a north facing hill. i also found at least 150 huge ones that were all way to far gone, they were all crumbly and some were collapsing on themselves. every one i found i crumbled in my hands and broadcasted in the area, i dunno if this really does anything but i can't wait to find out next year!


probably 1/3 of the bad mushrooms were on the north facing hill, the rest were on a south facing hill.
think it's about done here


----------



## morelmaniac96

You find those at Montauk?


----------



## dark_star88

not in the park...... a few miles downstream. had to put my waders on to get to them


----------



## garden

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## garden

Hi,
I am new to the site. I am located in the foot hills of the Ozark Mtns. in Missouri in Wayne Co. Tom Sauk Mtn., Lake Wappapello and Mingo Swamp are all nearby. It is cold and dry here in the hills. There was a fine dusting of snow this morning. There are very tiny buds on some of the trees. The only thing blooming yet is the moss. Most of the creeks are still except for the springs running in the ones in the bottoms/hollers. The ground is covered with a lot of very dry leaf cover. The days have been warm with a lot of sunshine, but the nights are still cold.
They are predicting some chances of rain, esp. Thursday and a warmup at night. I do not know the ground temps. In the past I have had my best luck finding the morels after the first week of April but I think it may be delayed by as much as a week this year. It has been a long cold winter here with a lot of frozen precip. The old timers say the coldest in about 30 to 40 years. I have checked the hills and hard creek bottoms and today I am going to check the edges of the corn and bean fields where we have our game plots. I will have my camera and if I find anything notable to post I will try to add a photo. Good luck to everyone. Have a great season and be safe.


----------



## morelpicker

Haven't posted since 4/29/13 lol. ...last year was a good year.Ive went went twice this season but it's to soon.I'd say we need a good week of warm weather here.good luck hunting everyone. ..


----------



## postdef

Went out searching creek bottoms yesterday evening. No luck. Still a little early. Gonna try again in a couple days after this next round of rain.


----------



## kristen

Hi guys, I live in Mid-Missouri and have been a hunter for a few years now. I am not all that great at it though! I am heading to Cape Giraradeau this weekend right on the Mississippi. Does anyone know when and where in the area they may be popping? I figure its a little early but I am just curious.


----------



## morelpicker

Went out today in perry County and found 6 with a buddy. There here just gotta look for them.


----------



## garden

Kristen,
I went to college there but didn't hunt shrooms at the time, however, Chris Matherly from morel mushroom hunting dot com said that Cape Girardeau is a prime location. I would just hit the northern outskirts and start looking for the elms. Wish I didn't have to work both days I would go up too. Good luck...
Morelpicker, I agree. I went today in the high hills of Wayne Co but it is still too early up here. I am gonna try some bottoms down in Stoddard tomorrow. Good Luck


----------



## kb

Kristen, by the MIss. R. hit any public areas on the river with cottonwood also.


----------



## morelpicker

Ended up finding 12 more about an hour ago


----------



## kristen

Hey thanks for all the info guys. I am going to look for some good spots as soon as I arrive!


----------



## twig-stick

Went to Trail of Tears State Park today. Spent some time checking the south facing hillsides, and some creek bottoms. I didn't find a single thing. I thought I would at least stumble across a false morel, but no such luck.


----------



## wopolock96

nothing out here in Madison County yet.


----------



## themfdoc

Found about 50 thumb sized yellows today and a handful of greys.


----------



## woodsman1

Doc. What area are you hunting in


----------



## themfdoc

Cape county. The only place I found any was a south facing hilltop that gets a lot of sun.


----------



## wopolock96

Have not seen any here in Madison County


----------



## wopolock96

Cold rains Cold temp. drops. Cant wait for Thursday supposed to be nice.


----------



## woodsman1

Madison county il or mo


----------



## wopolock96

Missouri


----------



## morelpicker

Me an a buddy found 149 in Randolph County, Illinois. I go hunting in s place called turkey bluff. It's a real good woods to hit.Going back today to check some more.


----------



## cypherman

Just out of curiosity, are the lilacs blooming in Southeast Mo? I always find, here in mid mo, that when the lilacs are in full bloom the morels are coming on strong. Happens every year, even when the morels are way early or way late. Best indicator I know of.


----------



## tekhipee

Saw some photos on a Jefferson County Facebook page, they are finding small handfuls of greys. Im dying here. Come on Easter. Back when I was younger (im 32 now), Easter would be our go mushroom hunting day. We had a new puppy and told her "Chewy, find the mushrooms!" She drug us through the woods to a open field and there were HUNDREDS of morels. Unfortunately, that park is way overpicked nowadays


----------



## reddog

Yes cypherman The lilacs are blooming i'm in wayne co..But have yet to find any yet.


----------



## cypherman

Well Reddog I'll bet they are out there! My lilacs are only budded and very few little grays are being found in this area. However, I am going out this morning and take a look-see anyway. Maybe find some grays. Hey tekhipee, You still got that mushroom dog? Bet there's lots of guys who would give $ for that canine!


----------



## fisherman

I have been finding some greys for the past week in Hickory County Missouri.


----------



## garden

Hey fellow hillbilly guys and gals,
I am going out tomorrow and check the hill tops/sides and creek banks here in Eastern Wayne Co. My Lilac is budding purple but not opened yet. Redbud is full on in bloom. I had to work all week and can't go until tomorrow. Hope I find something. I have heard of a few little finds around but not much yet really. Very late start to the season in my opinion. I sure would like to see some photo's of some Wayne, Bollinger or Stoddard Co morels.... Usually they are bragging from the Turkey Camp out by Greenville about the "mess" they hauled out, but I haven't even heard that yet this year.
Come on morels...


----------



## themfdoc

Found 46 more yesterday.


----------



## cypherman

Oh yeah!


----------



## cypherman

I found 31 yesterday in Henry County, that's up near Clinton, Mo. Very tiny greys, they all fit in one hand...


----------



## bassman

found 7 greys near burfordville western cape county and 2 whites or yellows in north cape county we need some rain


----------



## reddog

Is anyone having any luck around Wappapello Mo.


----------



## rustys

dent county is producing greys . Happy hunting!!!!! 4/22/2014 !!!!!


----------



## dark_star88

I'm in dent county also, I let my greys grow into yellows and picked them this morning. found a pound or so in the last few days
this year is going to be killer!!


----------



## blw777

I live south of Cape Girardeau and wanted to hunt morels this weekend, but our temps are supposed to drop below freezing Wednesday and Thursday night. Do you think that would make Friday and Saturday poor days to hunt? Thanks.


----------

